# 10/09/2011 Erie Largemouth only open Mazurik Ramp



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't forget our open 10/09 you can get app on www.ombtt.com under the 2011 opens tab.


Thanks, jami


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Forgive the spelling I am lost without spell check! We went up last weekend and caught about 40 our best being about 16 lbs. Sure is a lot better than fishing around central Ohio currently. Hope to see everyone show up for the event if you have not been up there at all or not lately come fish with us this is a tournament you will have a blast at and catch a ton of fish.


Thanks Jami


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Me and big Dinger are coming! Lookn forward to this, several of the dobass fish crew In as well - no side bets ... Dinger promised a win!

Nip


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Three Federation tourneys up there, three wins, only weighed in one Smallie. Gotta believe!

Ding <----had to ask Little Dinger for permission to fish with Nip...lmao.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Jami, will you guys have a pay at the ramp option for the open on the 9th? Thinking of coming but would be last minute decision based on work schedule. Hey Nip any of your boys need a partner with a great boat but not much Erie expereince? Is the Ravenna and Kent group staying up there Saturday nite?


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Any idea on how many boats will attend? Im thinking about fishing it


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have had a lot of interest in the last couple weeks. Have approx 20 so far dont know what to expect lots of people waiting on weather. Last open we had had 15 pre reg and 55 showed up. No late fee and we will take apps at ramp. Nip you better be there! I fish yours come on you got to fish at least one. Hope to see you there. Any questions guys feel free to contact me at 614-496-5212



jami


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Reports are that the fish are on fire right now. 

We have our championship this Sunday for the Great lakes Largemouth Series and i will post the results.

Dj and i will see you at the open and we will pass the word out to our anglers.

See you soon.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Had a buddy call he was up there last week best 5 was 21+ with a 6lb4oz! You guys will have a big front coming in might be some incredible fishing. Good luck to all in the largemouth series and hope to see everyone on the 9th.



jami


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

Im going to be fishing East Harbor that weekend, tell your guys theres no fish there for me.

Thanks!

Dub


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Well the weather looks to be awesome for this weekend. Do not miss this one I think there is going to be a huge amount of fish caught with the forecast of 5 sunny days in the mid to upper 70's.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I'd love to go...but someone hit my trailer while i was fishing river downtown. I had to straighten it out against a telephone pole...had my hoovercadillac since 2001 and that's the first damage she's suffered...i'm gonna stay close to home and just fish hoover until i get that trailer fixed.
God luck David and Jami and all else


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT TIL SUNDAY!

Ding <----loves the big pond


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

and weather to go with it!!!! 

Dinger...get ready- we may get our limit and go after some brown fish


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey Nip....I would re think your partner selection for this tournament.....Im pretty sure LITTLE Dinger is the stick in that boat. Just kidding have fun up there it should be a great weigh in!
I might drag my butt up there with Fletcher if we can pull it together.


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Yup, he's definitely the big stick this year! I'll send you some pics of the 24" Pit Bass that he caught last week learning to flip a big jig...I said "Want me to lip it?'' and he says "I'M LIFTIN' THIS ONE!''

OHHHH YEAHHHHH!

...I think we might do OK up there Sunday...we are goin' to "The Spot". *wink*

Ding <-----took Gomez to "The Spot" a while back


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Yea I figured you would head to "the Spot" wink....Be sure to blindfold Nip on the way there!! (unless he is driving the boat of course) Haha


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like we're following you guys to this "spot" haha jk....cant wait for this tourny the weather will be beautiful!! Hopefully this fishing will be just as nice!


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

This was a great tournament! I hope you have one again next year!:B


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

...it was a great day to be on the lake. Only 3 keepers to show but wouldn't have traded it for the world!

Thanks Nip!

Ding


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Alumking and crew! 

Dinger has got some zingers  More words spoken in my boat today than all year put together! Much appreciation dinger.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

What were the results ?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

First and BB--18.31 and 4.82

Second and second BB--17.17? and 4.67 (ya we lost our side bet...good job guys!)

Third--16 and some change

...around 14 for a check I believe.

Cool format, a fun tournament and it was nice seeing Nip just just fishing instead of worrying about running the show!

Oh yeah...That Stratos ROCKS!

Ding


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like it was a great day of fishing on the water....how many boats show up? Everyone turn in limits?


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Great tournament OMBTT, when can we sign up for the 2012 open?

It was an awesome day of fishing. Green fish turned brown over night at the first spot, never thought I'd be disappointed catching big smallmouth.

Nip, how 'bout we run a derby up that way next year?!? Please...


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

MAZURIK RAMP
OMBTT ~ 1st ANNUAL
LAKE ERIE
"LARGEMOUTH ONLY" OPEN OCTOBER 9, 2011
PLACE TEAM # FISH
BIG BASS 
WT. TOTAL WT
1 IMLER-COOPER 5 4.46 18.31
2 BEGUE-JONELA 5 4.67 17.17
3 KLEINODER-SIMONTAN 5 3.69 16.84
4 KENNEY-MARSTILLER 5 3.67 15.72
5 BURKE-RISELY 5 4.82 15.72
6 DiDORATO 5 3.77 15.48
7 KUEHLS-MERRYFIELD 5 4.14 15.16
8 WATKINS-NEAGLES 5 4.36 14.75
9 BROWN-BABCOCK 5 14.60
10 MEACHEM-KAUBLE 5 14.11
11 BODKIN-BODKIN 5 4.13 13.84
12 TERRY 5 4.17 13.69
13 ADAM-CLIMER 5 13.69
14 PLOTNER-SMITH 5 13.59
15 PETRIE-PAUL 5 4.31 13.59
16 CRANE-RAIKE 5 3.42 13.51
17 SAMMONS-SAMMONS 5 3.67 13.40
18 STEWART-STEVENS 5 13.19
19 KIRBY-HEIMBURGER 5 12.79
20 HOGENBON-GREEN 5 2.95 12.70
21 WHEELOCK-NIXON 5 3.33 12.43
22 WOLAVER-LAY 5 12.43
23 HALTER-LOOK 5 11.88
24 BRODERICK-DAVIDSON 5 11.83
25 DEFIBAUGH-BROWN 5 11.78
26 BURWELL-CHENEVEY 5 11.59
27 NORMAN-IDEN 5 11.47
28 ROUSH-ROUSH 5 11.45
29 BAIRD-BAIRD 5 11.18
30 SMITH-COURTNEY 5 11.14
31 DER-THOMPSON 5 11.06
32 DAVENPORT-NUTTER 5 11.01
33 VINSON-HAMRICK 5 10.73
34 COX-STEINER 5 10.71
35 STEAMAN-WAHLEY 5 3.06 10.64
36 ROOT-ABELL 5 10.10
37 SHELL 5 10.05
38 ADAMS-ROSE 5 9.99
39 PICKERELL-PERRELL 5 9.98
40 RUDASILL-RUDASILL 5 9.56
41 PETERS-TERRY 5 8.66
42 SPENCER-CAREY 5 7.55
43 FISHBAUGH-MOHLER
44 FERGUSON-HORN 5
45 FAHURD-JENKINS
46 JAMES
47 FRANKS-RING
TOTALS 215 529.07


All I can say about this one is wow!!!!! Is this place a largemouth factory or what!
Sorry about some of the names my helper did it And I know some are misspelled.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks guys that was fun! I had a great time getting my %#@ waxed. Where else can you say you caught 30 keepers 15 shorts missed 10 or so on top and flat out got waxed by the top guys but would do it all over again tomorrow. Thanks to all that showed up great to see the DOBASS guys there and Rorey and lots of guys I have not seen in a while. We also had the fish care system set up with the fish tube to get them back in the water. We did not loose a single fish. Hope to see everyone next year we will have info on it by Feb.
We also have results on www.ombtt.com


Thanks, Jami


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

37 Teams over 10lbs!!! That is awesome.....Sure does seem like the fishing was awesome! Would have been a great day on the lake!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Wow that's some weight. Nice job everybody

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Whare else in Ohio can you cull all day and be disapointed with 14.11LB? We did not get the big bite we needed. I caught 4 over 4LB pre fishing, but could not find them sunday. Good tournament, awsome lake. I hope they have more of these.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

I know everyone had a great time. I wish i could have made it. 

DJ was able to get up for the event and said it was great.

Just to let everyone know that the Great lakes Largemouth Series will have 7 events next year with a championship. We will also have an open on April 29th.

We have scheduled all events around the OMBTT schedule and as many others we could so you can come up and fish with us.

We are a participation Championship and you only have to fish 4 events to qualify.

This allows you to fish your current series and make our championship.

Great event Jaimie and thank you for all your promotion of the Great lakes Largemouth Series. I know you will be up for sure next year.

For more info please visit www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com

David


----------

